# Best handle bar tape?



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

My current set has run its course and im wondering what are some of the best option out there. All suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I flirt with other brands all the time, but I always come back to Cinelli Cork Tape. It's just that little bit softer. It provides the perfect blend of grip and slip. Yes, you can tear it if you're too enthusiastic while putting it on, but if you're the tiniest bit careful, you'll be okay.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

Handlebra if you want the best; but it has gotten expensive. Nothing better if you want waterproof, durable leather for that special bike that deserves it.

If you want less expensive; Fizik Miicrotex with the gel inserts would be second choice.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I really like the Lizard Skins stuff.


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks guys for the suggestions. Im not worried about price here as i see it to be a very important piece.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

vipergts said:


> Thanks guys for the suggestions. Im not worried about price here as i see it to be a very important piece.


All the custom bike builders want Handlebra to compliment their creations and it is great for riding also. Like the slogan says, "Wait until you get your hands on this". The creator is a long standing, respected member fo the Serotta forum and all it's members swear by it and you will see it at the NAHBS on many bikes. The newest version is expensive but it is waterproof, comes in many colors and has custom stitching options, and is durable as well as comfortable. I have the original and it has lasted 2 full seasons. My LBS loves it as well and especially raves about the chamfered edges to facilitate wrapping. Other than price, it is the best thing going.

Handlebra.com


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

tihsepa said:


> I really like the Lizard Skins stuff.


I second Lizard Skin:thumbsup:


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

My personal favorite is the Fizik Microtex. Optional bar gel is nice and isn't too bulky if you like a little extra cushion on the bars.


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

Fizik Microtex—always a favorite. About to try some Pro Digital Carbon (basically just a less tackier alternative to Lizard Skins) for the sake of it, but will probably re-wrap in Fizik if I don't like it.


----------



## MTBer4life (Dec 9, 2008)

Fizik Microtex...

Nothing else iv tried even comes close....


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

I will 3rd the vote for the new Lizard Skin tape. other wise leather.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

DIRT BOY said:


> I will 3rd the vote for the new Lizard Skin tape. other wise leather.


4th. All I use.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

After taping a lot of bars, I've really come to appreciate good old Deda tape. It has a nice texture, smooth edges that disappear, lots of colors, is reasonably shock absorbant, cleans easily and is pretty tough. There are certainly fancier and more expensive tape, but I really like this stuff.

Certainly, Handlebra would be my luxury choice. But it isn't quite as cushy.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Haven't needed to turn away from, Fizik. Easy to wrap and nice to touch.

My only other experience is with SRAM. Not sure if it was a bad set, but holy residue. Also was too chunky imo.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

My current favorite is Stella Azzurra Eleganza.


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

Benotto


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Kontact said:


> After taping a lot of bars, I've really come to appreciate good old Deda tape. It has a nice texture, smooth edges that disappear, lots of colors, is reasonably shock absorbant, cleans easily and is pretty tough. There are certainly fancier and more expensive tape, but I really like this stuff.
> 
> Certainly, Handlebra would be my luxury choice. But it isn't quite as cushy.


Ditto for Deda. 

I'm usually not big on Italian anything, but Deda has won me over.

But I also recently bought Planet Bike tape... and it's good too and it comes with reflector plugs and they give profits to bike advocacy.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

I find Fizik very difficult to actually tape on the bar - it doesn't conform very well. The suede stuff wears funny, but the fake leather is very tough, but has little cushion.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

Cinelli Cork for me.


----------



## banditopilot (Aug 9, 2011)

*tape*

performance has the best. cork tape and its ten bux


----------



## 251 (Nov 2, 2009)

I switched to cloth tape on both my road and cx bikes about a year ago. It's durable, grippy, feels great and I've been very happy with it.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

I love my lizard skin bar tape. Its a little more expensive(35bucks) but it looks great and feels better.

I want to try Salsa tape sometime when I beat my Lizard Skin to death.


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

Arundel Gecko Grip won me over a couple years ago.

Very nice tape that few others seem to have caught on to.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Depends on what you want...

maintain grip in wet and have almost no padding? Arundel Gecko Grip
foam tape that lays very flat, and has a little padding? Arundel Cork
foam tape that is thicker, and if wrapped properly, almost has ridges for your hands? SRAM or Easton
tacky, thin tape that outlasts everything? Lizard Skinz (the thinner kind)
tacky, thick tape that outlasts everything? Lizard Skinz (the thicker kind)
lots of color options and even an odd candy cane-looking deal? Fizik.


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm a fan of Arundel Gecko Grip, would need some really hard convincing to change to something else.


----------



## steelrpm (Apr 27, 2011)

Kontact said:


> After taping a lot of bars, I've really come to appreciate good old Deda tape. It has a nice texture, smooth edges that disappear, lots of colors, is reasonably shock absorbant, cleans easily and is pretty tough. There are certainly fancier and more expensive tape, but I really like this stuff.
> 
> Certainly, Handlebra would be my luxury choice. But it isn't quite as cushy.


I love the Deda stuff. It's thin and grippy. Personal preference for cushioning should come from gloves, IMO.

Edit: I have 800 miles on my first set of deda and it is in better shape than 2 other comparable price range brands at 400 miles.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Have Deda on my fixed and must say the combo of easily cleaned (light blue) and comfort (kinda like a cork - which doesn't clean easily) is pretty nice.

But I have to say I really like the white Fizik on the Madone - stays white and looks sooooo pro!! Remember, it's more important to look good than to ride good.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I replaced some Cinelli Cork tape with some Fizik Microtex about a week ago. It's perfectly fine, but when it wears out I'm putting Cinelli on again. Or maybe the Lizard Skins if I can get over the extortionist price. As for cloth tape...I lived with it for ten years during the 1970's. Ouch! Not as bad as Merlin DS's beloved Benotto tape, though. And ya know, I have Torelli Moda Chunky on one of my bikes, and it ain't bad. My one experience with leather tape -- the kind from the '80's where you stitched it on with a leather thong -- wasn't so thrilling, either.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Anything Celeste.
Have been using Cinelli cork, Bianchi labeled and these days Deda. They're all ok but in different ways.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

thebikingcello said:


> I love my lizard skin bar tape. Its a little more expensive(35bucks) but it looks great and feels better.
> 
> I want to try Salsa tape sometime when I beat my Lizard Skin to death.


$19 shipped on eBay.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

askmass said:


> Arundel Gecko Grip won me over a couple years ago.


Same. After using Cinelli cork for years, one roll of Gecko Grip made me a convert.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm using Specialized S-Wrap Classic with no complaints.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

tihsepa said:


> I really like the Lizard Skins stuff.


I really dislike the Lizard Skins stuff. It doesn't hold well and wears quickly and (IMO) the texture doesn't feel right.

Cinelli is obviously the best, but its a magnet for dirt and leaves little bits of tape behind when you remove it. I've been surprised how much I like the Bontrager Cork recently.


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank You all for the overwhelming responses. As with anything in the biking world it comes down to personal feel and taste. 

I ride my bike now at a minimum 50 miles at least twice week. One of those, if time allows, i stretch to 75. Some padding is appreciated and grip as well. Im not a wet weather rider as i suffered a nasty spill years ago and now avoid such conditions. 

The only color options i would look at is white or silver. Maybe even both on the same tape. 

Again thank you all for your suggestions. It helps a lot.


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

I've tried so many and keep coming back to Fizik. I like the soft touch during the spring and summer but use the normal microtex during the winter. It is true that they are tough to actually wrap but you get used to it and it goes pretty quick for me now. I'm also a fan of the Bontrager stuff now.


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

MTBer4life said:


> Fizik Microtex...
> 
> Nothing else iv tried even comes close....


+1 for me on the Fizik Microtex. I'm partial lately to the flat black.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

My last two tape brands have been Deda and Fizik. I like Fizik the best. The latest stuff has been on the bike for 68 rides (2000 miles) and it still looks like new.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Elk hide at velo orange! 
Haven't used it, but it looks sweet! 
Fizik is ok for me, I like the Specialized cork more, as it's cushier. Haven't tried lizard skins. 
As you can probably tell, the tape used is a matter of preference mostly.


----------



## goodvibe (Jul 21, 2007)

My favorite is the Cinelli Gel tape. It is soft and grippy and feels really nice under my hands. Feels much nicer than the cork tape.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

I have Fizik gel inserts underneath my Handlebra. They also recommend hockey tape of leaving your old bar tape on mainly to give the tape something to adhere to and additional bulk and cushioning if desired.

As I have said I like the Fizik Microtex but have heard great things about the Stella Azurra. Arundel is one that I have never heard of so I will take a look.:thumbsup:


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

*cloth tape with gel backing*



251 said:


> I switched to cloth tape on both my road and cx bikes about a year ago. It's durable, grippy, feels great and I've been very happy with it.


At NAHBS, the Cinelli rep told me they were bring out a version of cloth tape with gel underneath. Black and white only. However, I have not been able to find any and I would like to get several rolls.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Checked out the Handlebra tape, but at $80-130... Eek!

I've liked the Bontrager tapes I've used. Easy to put on, easy to rewrap or remove, and a little bit of cush. None of my bikes need white tape any more so the easily cleaned stay-white Fizik Microtex is off my to-try list.


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

If money isn't an issue; The only answer is Handlebra.

If you wanted it more padded, try a cheap tape under-wrap with Handlebra on top of it.

It's worth the cash!


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

I can't believe no one's mentioned SRAM Superlight. Suede-ish. Wears really well. Not slippy when wet. I changed all 3 bikes out at the beginning of the year and haven't touched em since.

M


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

I've got Deda on my road bike and I won't put anything else on it. I like that it can be stretched a lot (carefully though, it does nick and tear easily) because I don't like thick wraps, and it grips well when wet. I can't comment on cleaning because I've gone back to using black tape (black bike, white hoods).

For my cross bike I wanted something with a little more tack so I went with Arundel's gecko grip. It also has just a tiny bit more cushion than my Deda. If cost were no object I'd be tempted to go with Lizard Skins but it wears twice as fast and costs twice as much (i.e. 4x the "real" cost of Arundel ) so gecko grip it is. For what it's worth I have white tape on my CX bike and it cleans really well.

So yes it does come down to preferences and what you want/need in a bar tape.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

kbiker3111 said:


> I really dislike the Lizard Skins stuff. It doesn't hold well and wears quickly and (IMO) the texture doesn't feel right.


Agree on the Lizard Skins - especially in areas with high humidity. Also tried Arundel Gecko tape and it was good but not very durable (at least for Cyclocross). Thought about the Handlebra leather but decided to give Adarga leather handlebar tape a try and after a month of cross, I like it and it will probably replace the Fizik on the road bikes as well.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Cinelli cork. Black.


----------



## DHallerman (Mar 28, 2008)

I like Fizik, especially the suede-like version, and have been happy with Cinelli Gel Cork.

But I've also been very happy with Planet Bike Gel...wraps easily, good cush, and surprisingly available at good prices on Amazon.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Cinelli Cork


----------



## GatorInBama (Sep 27, 2011)

Was using Fizik. I'm now using Zipp and so far so good. This is the first season with them.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

kaliayev said:


> +1 for Deda. Really nice tape and easy to find for $10.


Deda, is the best if you like traditional tape.


----------



## kaliayev (Dec 25, 2008)

+1 for Deda. Really nice tape and easy to find for $10.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been using Deda since spring and like it. It felt a bit plush at first but then I used to use Profile tape, which is kind of thin. So far the Deda has held up well and it doesn't seem to get slippery when wet, which is important in the summer humidity of south Louisiana.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Golfguy said:


> +1 for me on the Fizik Microtex. I'm partial lately to the flat black.


+2
Fizik Microtex. All the way.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Silva "Top of the Soft" is definitely my favorite!


----------



## rayms (Sep 11, 2013)

tihsepa said:


> I really like the Lizard Skins stuff.


Nice light tape but is known to not wear well. 
Whats are some of the other lightest tapes?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

rayms said:


> Nice light tape but is known to not wear well.
> Whats are some of the other lightest tapes?


What? I've had Lizard Skin 3.2 on my bike and for a while now and it hasn't shown any signs of wear at all.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

Holy thread dredge, but I'll throw my $.02 in anyways.

I'm a big fan of the Fizik Performance line of tape. Has the microtex on the outside, but also a strip of padding on the inside. This gives it a little extra cushion and thickness. My road bike has the tacky variety while my cross bike has the regular. Can't decide which I prefer, but I really like them both. My first attempt at wrapping my bars with it was abysmal, but since I learned to pull it really tightly I've had no problems.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

55x11 said:


> +2
> Fizik Microtex. All the way.


++ I don't think I'll try anything else.


----------

